# Yeovil, Genevieve, and Warhammer



## Tau Zero (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been trying to buy the Vampire Genevieve series by Jack Yeovil, which is currently out of print.  These books all state that they are "Warhammer Novels."  

I can find no explanation of what this actually means.  I am marginally aware of the computer game by that name.  

What are Warhammer Novels?  How do they relate to Vampire Genevieve?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 5, 2006)

A Warhammer novel basically means that the book is set in the "Warhammer" fantasy world developed by Games Workshop (the only one I ever read was one about a Giantslayer called Gotrek).
I don't know how they relate to the character you're talking about (as I'd never heard of her) but it may just be that he was given licence to create that story/character within that universe.

The Black Library is the name for the division of Games Workshop that deal with it's novels so you can either try there for back issues/out of print or through the usual second hand bookstores etc.

Oh and interestingly (to me at least), Jack Yeovil is the pen-name of Kim Newman a fairly famous film journalist in the UK. I was not aware of that


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Oct 5, 2006)

Everything said above is correct


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Oct 6, 2006)

Futher info on Warhammer, the GW books were trade size pb editions

Drachenfels was a GW 
Genevieve Undead was a Boxtree pb edition (normal size) 
BOXTREE was a uk publisher based in London.

Also the Dark Future books were good J.Yeovil(Kim N.) also pub.by GW.

Other Authors:-
Brian Craig = Brian Stableford
David Ferring = David S. Garnett

Beasts in Velvet J.Y. but not a Genevieve one. Pub. GW & Black Library 
there is a Genevieve story in Silver Nails which is a collection by J.Y.
3 Anthologies Edited by David Pringle at least two contain Genevieve stories.
Ignorant Armies
Wolf Riders
Red Thirst
All Pub. by GW and Boxtree and most probably B/Library
hope that is some help to you, there are a couple of book dealers in and around London who stock used editions.


----------



## Tau Zero (Oct 6, 2006)

So are these books stand-alone?  Will i be missing some aspect of the story Warhammer players would understood but i'll miss?


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't play the games, but if you start with Drachenfels which is the 1st novel

while Genevieve is 3 short linked stories.
 although there is a pre-equal short to Dracenhfels in Red Thirst collection.

some of the Dark Future books are linked to each other but I can't remember if Genevieve pops up in any of them.


----------



## Silent Speaker (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe that there's a Genevieve omnibus out (Black Lib. eventually does this  with some of their long series) that contains all? some? of the series.

Although you will probably get a general picture of the warhammer universe by just reading these books, you can try going to the games-workshop website (or just wikipedia) if you "get lost" in that world.

There's another Vampire series, if that's what you're looking for (set in the same "universe"-though probably at a different time in the chronology) that deals with the rise of the infamous vampire counts of Sylvania ("aristocracy of the night" and all that )--anyone who plays/reads warhammer stuff surely knows for what happens from there . Written by a different author, however. Looks promising though 
First one's called "Inheritance".


----------

